# astatotilapia latifasciata, kyoga zebra breeding question.



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

I have set up a new 40 gallon breeder to breed astatotilapia latifasciata, kyoga zebra. The stock is 8 females and two males. I have two large holey rocks, one on each end of the tank. This morning my first female is holding. My question is do i need to pull her to a seperate tank or just leave her in the current tank to eventually spit out the fry. Will the fry become food for the other zebras? I thought i read somewhere that this species can do the community thing?

I dont really want to strip her and would prefer not to set up another mommy tank if i dont have to. I already have a fry grow out tank for the fry to eventually go in to.[/quote]


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

nuecesbay said:


> This morning my first female is holding. My question is do i need to pull her to a separate tank or just leave her in the current tank to eventually spit out the fry. Will the fry become food for the other zebras? I thought i read somewhere that this species can do the community thing?


You might have a few survive by hiding in the rocks. If you want to raise the fry then net the female and move her to her own tank. Big fish eat little fish.



nuecesbay said:


> I dont really want to strip her and would prefer not to set up another mommy tank if i dont have to. I already have a fry grow out tank for the fry to eventually go in to.


I'm confused. Isn't the "mommy tank" also the "grow out tank" once she spits her brood? The fry will be safe with their mom for awhile. But that's about the limit of the "community thing". I remove the female as soon as she spits.

Kevin


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

My grow out tank is a 55 that houses babies from multiple species of moms. Cant put a mother in there as there are a bunch of baby fish in there already. I figure i will have to set up a tank to put her in until she spits the fry. I thought i read that the mothers of this species would guard her fry for some length of time?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

nuecesbay said:


> I thought i read that the mothers of this species would guard her fry for some length of time?


Yea, probably a week or 2 maybe 3. I just never take that chance beyond 3 to 5 days. Not every individual fish acts exactly as expected all the time.

Kevin


----------



## CichlidBreeder (Nov 1, 2011)

I breed these, wait 2/4 weeks untill you can see the fry though her mouth.... then catch and strip and put the fry in holding nets in the main tank  simple. Any questions just pm me  Would love to see some pics of yours.


----------

